
Little, black, different - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2010/10/ars-reviews-the-apple-tv-20.ars
======
eddieplan9
I'd really like to see the Airplay feature to be picked up by projector
manufacturers and Keynote would start to support streaming via Airplay. Then I
could finally do slideshow with iPhone!

~~~
moxiemk1
Given how many TV manufacturers have been rumbling about including AirPlay
support, that's not too unlikely.

Microsoft had some standard for wireless projectors that I've never seen in
real life, but hopefully this will catch on.

------
someone_here
How does this compare to a linux-backed roll-your-own media center? Obviously
it supports netflix, and you can't install your own applications, but what
else?

~~~
geuis
Kinda depends on who you are. There's a high ratio, say 1 to 20, of people who
want to build their own media center versus people that just want to buy
something cheap that works well. I've built my own media centers before, but
honestly when the first Apple TV came out a few years ago it answered pretty
much every problem I had. I was able to buy tv shows and rent movies right
from my TV. The interface was pretty straightforward. I used to pirate movies
and shows, but that was a lot more complicated than just spending a couple
bucks to get something to watch _right now_. Didn't have to worry about poor
quality anymore, etc.

I really like to reverse your question: why would anyone want to build their
own media center now-a-days?

~~~
fossuser
People who already have a lot of media they would like to be able to easily
access on their TV screen, or people who are not interested in paying for
content. I find Google TV more interesting since it adds an entire new layer
over current television, apple TV isn't as exciting to me. I don't think
people want to make a purchase decision every time they sit down to watch
something.

------
gwilliams
When I read the headline, I assumed the article would be about a late actor.
:/

